# New Halloween Blog



## cbmar (Sep 27, 2006)

I've just created a new Halloween-themed blog.

Here's what (I hope) makes it unique...

Rather than post every single article, yard haunt photo, Halloween-related link, and how-to instruction that comes across my desk, I'm going to be a bit more discerning. I'm only going to publish things that I find well done, particularly interesting or visually arresting. 

I've only just begun, but please check it out and let me know what you think.

http://halloweenhotlist.blogspot.com

And if you have any ideas for future postings, please feel free to send them my way.

-Chris


----------



## Dr Ghastly (Apr 13, 2005)

Very nice! I will be checking your site often.


----------



## AliveNBuried (Aug 23, 2004)

Nice site. You've been added to my favorites. I must admit I have witch envy. That was a terrific find!


----------

